# Cubase version 9.0.20 update available



## Quodlibet (Apr 27, 2017)

Cubase version 9.0.20 update available!
https://www.steinberg.net/en/support/downloads/downloads_cubase_pro_9.html
https://www.steinberg.net/en/support/downloads/downloads_cubase_pro_9.html

http://download.steinberg.net/downl...st_9/9.0.20/Cubase_9.0.20_Version_History.pdf


https://www.steinberg.net/en/support/downloads/downloads_cubase_pro_9.html


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 27, 2017)

Was hoping for easier access to expression maps


----------



## Quodlibet (Apr 27, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Was hoping for easier access to expression maps



Me too....

but at least:

Fixed an issue where Instrument and Sampler Tracks
where set to "Not Connected" when imported via "Import
Tracks from Project".

I use this quite often, so thx Steinberg!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 27, 2017)

Have they provided a new video engine yet?


----------



## C-Wave (Apr 27, 2017)

Not yet.


----------



## zolhof (Apr 27, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Have they provided a new video engine yet?



According to a Steinberg guy, the video engine will be released in Q2 due to some license clarifications they are working on at the moment.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 28, 2017)

Just wondering as I am still on the fence a little about using Logic Pro X or Cubase. I really like the workflow of Cubase and the features that came with 9, not sure if there is still efficiency match in terms of performance on mac though. Since I remember in 8 there were issues with high performance load with VEP and VIs on macOS.

Not sure if this is still an issue...


----------



## jonathanwright (Apr 28, 2017)

Crashes galore here unfortunately.


----------



## devonmyles (Apr 28, 2017)

Running well all day, no crashes.
Some nice fixes in there for me.
(Yeah, shame about the easy access to expression maps thing).


----------



## URL (Apr 28, 2017)

Seems to work in my setup


----------



## catsass (Apr 29, 2017)

So far, so good for me, save for an odd, yet brief (fortunately) graphic glitch in the key editor. I had updated my GPU drivers earlier that day, so if I see the issue again, I'll rollback to the previous drivers before I place blame on the Cubase update.
(Win7 Pro 64bit)


----------



## jononotbono (May 3, 2017)

jonathanwright said:


> Crashes galore here unfortunately.



Same. I have just uninstalled it and going back to 9.0.10. .20 is just unstable for me which is a shame.


----------



## jonathanwright (May 3, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Same. I have just uninstalled it and going back to 9.0.10. .20 is just unstable for me which is a shame.



That sounds like a good idea. Did you just download the old version and install it as normal?

For the me the crashes tend to happen when I move or remove plugins.


----------



## jononotbono (May 3, 2017)

jonathanwright said:


> That sounds like a good idea. Did you just download the old version and install it as normal?
> 
> For the me the crashes tend to happen when I move or remove plugins.



I uninstalled the whole thing, redownloaded Cubase Pro 9 and strangely enough, when it asked to check for updates (of which I said yes to) it found 9.0.10 so I just installed that. Have no idea why it didn't automatically find .20. I actually asked if anyone has a copy of .10 and someone actually shared a link to it here on VI-C.


----------



## InLight-Tone (May 3, 2017)

All solid here on Windows 7...


----------



## jonathanwright (May 3, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> I uninstalled the whole thing, redownloaded Cubase Pro 9 and strangely enough, when it asked to check for updates (of which I said yes to) it found 9.0.10 so I just installed that. Have no idea why it didn't automatically find .20. I actually asked if anyone has a copy of .10 and someone actually shared a link to it here on VI-C.



Cheers, I might try and go for the fresh install route too!


----------



## jononotbono (May 3, 2017)

jonathanwright said:


> Cheers, I might try and go for the fresh install route too!



I think it's always a safe bet. I actually can't believe I just upgraded straight away. I never do this. It just goes to show how comfortable I got with .10's stability.


----------



## Walra48 (May 3, 2017)

Mac OS Sierra here. Happy upgrade. No detectable issues.


----------



## jononotbono (May 4, 2017)

Walra48 said:


> Mac OS Sierra here. Happy upgrade. No detectable issues.



Hmmm, I wonder why mine was playing up. I have an unflashed GTX960 GFX card in my cMP 5,1 and I really think this has something to do with it. I'm running 3 different screens at 3 different resolutions and have my doubts as to whether it's up for the job. The GUI lags, I had many crashes when going into the Key Editor and recording data in. I'm back on .10 and everything is fine again. Odd.


----------



## andreªs (May 4, 2017)

I have to go back to 9.0.10 too. In combination with VEPro I get heavy stuttering und complete dropouts for several seconds. Unfortunately unusable over here.


----------



## jononotbono (May 4, 2017)

andreªs said:


> I have to go back to 9.0.10 too. In combination with VEPro I get heavy stuttering und complete dropouts for several seconds. Unfortunately unusable over here.



Just checking but have you got Asio Guard disabled in the Plugin Manager for VEPro? Just saying incase the .20 update changed anything...


----------



## andreªs (May 4, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Just checking but have you got Asio Guard disabled in the Plugin Manager for VEPro? Just saying incase the .20 update changed anything...



Yes, Asio Guard is disabled.


----------



## BGvanRens (May 4, 2017)

Works fine here, it's been running since 9AM...Only problem is my lack of creativity today. I am on windows 7 though.


----------



## andreªs (May 4, 2017)

Back on 9.0.10 (Sierra) and everything is running again.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (May 7, 2017)

Once again, I can't even install this. Honestly I can't remember ever installing a Cubase update without any issues. It's always their same installer package nonsense. 
Now I'm back to installing Cubase from scratch as it doesn't even recognize my audio interface any more. The way Steinberg handles installation paths and folders is absolute madness and I'll never understand it.


----------



## Pietro (May 7, 2017)

My Cubase 9 basically freezes whenever I want to disable/enable instrument track, even in 9.0.20.

I used to be an early adopter, but this time it's impossible to work for longer than 5 minutes. I don't know why. Maybe I'll try trashing preferences and give it another chance sometime later. But so far, freezes and crashes constantly.

Windows 10, anniversary update.

- Piotr


----------



## fgimian (May 7, 2017)

Quite a few people on the Cubase forums have also rolled back and reported issues too. Personally, I have found it fine here so far without anything notable to speak of. But to be fair, I haven't yet put it through its paces much, just opened several older projects and confirmed they work correctly.


----------

